# ACHTUN!NG | 235/35-19 tires - $600/set with 19" Wheel Order!!



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | 235/35-19 tires - $600/set with 19" Wheel Order!! ([email protected]!NG)*

Bump for a great shop who know how to take care of people and a really good deal.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | 235/35-19 tires - $600/set with 19" Wheel Order!! (K04A1)*

Thanks, Mike! We appreciate the opportunity!


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | 235/35-19 tires - $600/set with 19" Wheel Order!! (K04A1)*

i hear the valet didn't turn out so well last weekend


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yeah but that's why we stock extras.


----------



## area51 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected]!NG)*

what size tires for an allroad 2.7t i would like the gallardo wheels!! im not sure if it would be the 235-35-19 and what is the price shipped to 49424 for the gallardo wheels audi centercaps and the tires thanks J


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (area51)*


_Quote, originally posted by *area51* »_what size tires for an allroad 2.7t i would like the gallardo wheels!! im not sure if it would be the 235-35-19 and what is the price shipped to 49424 for the gallardo wheels audi centercaps and the tires thanks J

Recommended size is 245/40-19. I don't stock that size however you can send your Tire Rack order to us for free mounting/balancing before we send your complete wheel/tire package to you. Expect shipping to cost about $180. (DHL Ground, 3-5 business days)
Gallardo wheels in stock, currently priced at $285 ea.


----------



## area51 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected]!NG)*

thanks for the quick reply what is the shipping just on the wheels!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (area51)*

Shipping just wheels to your area is about $130. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

